# Recipe for "Swiffer" cleaner?



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there a homemade recipe for the cleaner in those 'Swiffer' floor cleaning bottles??? I usually just water or vinegar water in my generic 'swiffer' but sometimes I wonder if there is a 'recipe' for something similar to what is in those $$$ bottles of floor cleaner. ???? Any ideas would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Nature's Nurture Â» All-Natural Homemade Floor Cleaner

do it yourself divas: DIY: Swiffer Solution Refill

How to Make Your Own Swiffer Cleaning Solution | eHow.com


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank You! I will give these a look.


----------

